
Jam Is Obsolete - lawrenceyan
https://www.lesswrong.com/posts/STaFzyajfm3XK43Hj/jam-is-obsolete
======
regulation_d
> When you make jam, you change the taste and texture of the fruit...

I mean, that's kind of just cooking in general, right? When you cook
something, you do it to transform its taste and texture. Sometimes "fresh" is
what you want, but if that's all you want, then pretty much every meal becomes
a salad.

------
perl4ever
What if you want to make jam-filled cookies?

Also, it seems like the subtext is sugar is evil and gross, but then I see the
picture of a waffle captioned "...with _nutella_ ".

